# How do I set up a 2nd website with GoDaddy?



## Rhondrew (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm new at this, so forgive me if this is confusing; GoDaddy support didn't understand my question. I have a website up and running on GoDaddy. I would like to set up a second one and I've already purchased the domain name through GoDaddy. I have a deluxe hosting plan. How do I do this?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

Can you tell us what GoDaddy told you to do so that we can figure out what they think? Also, what does the deluxe hosting plan come with that will help too.

Cheers!


----------



## Rhondrew (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for replying! I rephrased my question to support and received a relevant response:

--

Thank you for contacting Online Support. 

I apologize for any confusion that this matter may have caused. As you are running a deluxe hosting account you can have multiple websites set up using the alias feature. You may choose a new directory for these domain names to point to in order to have different sites for each domain.

--

But I'm not sure how to go about accomplishing what they're describing or if that will actually solve my problem.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Well, it sounds like there is an alias feature that might be in your user control panel. From there you can set up different domains for each website. I don't use GoDaddy so it would be hard for me to say.


----------



## Rhondrew (Nov 14, 2009)

You're right, I think I've figured this out. GoDaddy's control panel is overly complicated but after some digging I found what support was referring to.

Thank you.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Not a problem. Glad you were able to figure it out! :grin:


----------

